# symbol bei favoriten...



## untread (29. März 2002)

hi, 

einige seiten haben ja statt dem internet explorer symbol in der favoriten leiste ein eigenes...weiss wer wie ich das machen kann ?!?!

mfg

untread 



visit... http://www.gamezeserver.at/~untread --> release soon


----------



## soraxdesign (29. März 2002)

in den head:

```
<LINK REL="SHORTCUT ICON" HREF="/dir/meinicon.ico">
```

16*16 oder 32*32 pixel glaubisch geht


----------



## Freeworm (29. März 2002)

wie kann man .ico Speichern ?? 

16x16 ist es 32x32 sind die Desktop Bilder wieArbeitsplatz....


----------



## untread (29. März 2002)

hm thx mal 16*16 muss man speichern ...aber zum anwählen gibts da nix ;( 
und normal umbenennen funkt auch net hmmm?!?!?!


----------



## n00ne (29. März 2002)

also soweit mir bekannt ist:

einfach ein bild mit den massen 32*32 dpi machen (256 farben/8 bit) und es als bmp speichern. dann einfach die endung in .ico ändern und fertig.

müsste gehen.

ciao
n;-);-)ne


----------



## untread (29. März 2002)

hm ..hat auch net gfunkt...;(


----------



## n00ne (29. März 2002)

hm also bei mri geht des... nochmal schritt für schritt:

mach ein neus bild mit den maßen 32*32 pixel

mach ein neues bild mit den maßen 32*32 pixeln
"gestallte" dien icon
geh auf bild-modus-indiziertefarben und wähle "gleichmäßig" aus
so nun das bild unter irgendwas.bmp speichern
und dann einfach die endung .bmp durch .ico ersetzen

ging bei mir einwandfrei!

weiss nru noch net wie ich transparenz hinbekomm.... 

ciao
n;-);-)ne

PS
hab mal ein megageiles, selbstgemachtes icon angehängt *g* (lacht net)


----------



## untread (31. März 2002)

hm mal danke nur,....ich hab mal deine File genommen zum testen  aber wenn ichs zu den favoriten hinzufüge ist das bild trotzdem noch immer vom inet explorer. 

ich habs folgendermaßen eingebunden 

<head>
<title>::::HANDYPORTAL the ultimate handy heaven 4 you!!!::::</title>
<LINK REL="SHORTCUT ICON" HREF="1.ico">
</head>

hm sollte ich des alle kleinschreiben vielleciht`?!?


----------



## lexi (31. März 2002)

dieser link zeigt auf das SHORTCUT icon, demnach musst du im IE favoriten->zu favoriten hinzufügen wählen dass er sich das file vom server krallt und in den catch lädt.. erst dann kannst du es auch bewundern.


----------



## untread (31. März 2002)

hab ich ja gemacht....

rechtsklick
zu favoriten hinzufugegen...und dann hab ichs angschaut und es war noch immer das ie-symbol da..


----------



## lexi (31. März 2002)

dann nen das ding favicon.ico und schieb es nach /


----------



## n00ne (31. März 2002)

also so nebenbei:

1. es kann sein dass die größe nicht stimmt. also vielleicht muss es auch 16*16 pixel haben, aber naja...

2. der IE spinnt da manchal... ich kenn einige seitne bei denen manchmal ein favicon angezeigt wird und manchmal net...


----------



## untread (31. März 2002)

tja...einige seiten in meinem favoriten block haben solche zeichen ghabt ...aber die sind mit der zeit verschwunden frag mich nicht wieso...naja is eigentlich e net so wichtig aber fuer a super hp sind halt auch solche kleine details schoen


----------



## n00ne (31. März 2002)

zu den seiten in deinem fav-ordner:

CACHE

wenn der mal leer is sollten auch die icons weg sein.. denke ich zumindest *g*

so und weil mir des im mom auhc schon in den fingern kribbelt versuche ich des nun auchmla mit icon *g*


----------



## Dommas (7. April 2002)

Hi

Sieh mal unter www.favicon.com nach, dort ist alles bis ins Detail beschrieben wie man das macht, und es hat sogar einen Icon-Creator, der die Icons im richtigen Format speichert und dir zumailt.

dommasbig


----------

